
Sandboxie Open Source Code is available for download - based2
https://community.sophos.com/products/sandboxie/f/forum/119641/important-sandboxie-open-source-code-is-available-for-download
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/fxmx3s/sandboxie_op...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/fxmx3s/sandboxie_open_source_code_is_available_for/)

